# Solved: Your Privacy Is in Danger!



## Devsio (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey,
mine background changed in the a red background with a biohazard sign saying: "your privacy is in danger" + i get pop ups saying that my computer is infected and saying people wanna hijack my computer.

This is the Hijack This log:
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 16:12:56, on 9-7-2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
D:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
D:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
D:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
D:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
D:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\devldr32.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://softwarereferral.com/jump.php?wmid=6010&mid=MjI6Ojg5&lid=2
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = Koppelingen
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: SweetIM For Internet Explorer - {BC4FFE41-DE9F-46fa-B455-AAD49B9F9938} - C:\Program Files\Macrogaming\SweetIMBarForIE\toolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Octh Class - {000123B4-9B42-4900-B3F7-F4B073EFC214} - D:\Program Files\Orbitdownloader\orbitcth.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SWEETIE - {1A0AADCD-3A72-4b5f-900F-E3BB5A838E2A} - C:\PROGRA~1\MACROG~1\SWEETI~1\toolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: MSVPS System - {4118A625-1B64-4ED1-A2E9-76DEC529D2D2} - C:\WINDOWS\qnxplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {6F282B65-56BF-4BD1-A8B2-A4449A05863D} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O3 - Toolbar: SweetIM For Internet Explorer - {BC4FFE41-DE9F-46fa-B455-AAD49B9F9938} - C:\Program Files\Macrogaming\SweetIMBarForIE\toolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] D:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Policies\Explorer\Run: [none] C:\Program Files\Video ActiveX Object\pmsngr.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Lokale service')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [nlsf] cmd.exe /C move /Y "%SystemRoot%\System32\syssetub.dll" "%SystemRoot%\System32\syssetup.dll" (User 'Lokale service')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [tscuninstall] %systemroot%\system32\tscupgrd.exe (User 'Lokale service')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Netwerkservice')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [nlsf] cmd.exe /C move /Y "%SystemRoot%\System32\syssetub.dll" "%SystemRoot%\System32\syssetup.dll" (User 'Netwerkservice')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\RunOnce: [nlsf] cmd.exe /C move /Y "%SystemRoot%\System32\syssetub.dll" "%SystemRoot%\System32\syssetup.dll" (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [nlsf] cmd.exe /C move /Y "%SystemRoot%\System32\syssetub.dll" "%SystemRoot%\System32\syssetup.dll" (User 'Default user')
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download All by Gigaget - D:\Program Files\Giganology\Gigaget\getallurl.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download all by Orbit - res://D:\Program Files\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/202
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download by Gigaget - D:\Program Files\Giganology\Gigaget\geturl.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download by Orbit - res://D:\Program Files\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/201
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download selected by Orbit - res://D:\Program Files\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/203
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Grab video by Orbit - res://D:\Program Files\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/204
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xporteren naar Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {1A93C934-025B-4c3a-B38E-9654A7003239} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: GamesBar - {1A93C934-025B-4c3a-B38E-9654A7003239} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~2\tools\iesdpb.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Onderzoek - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: UltimateBet - {94148DB5-B42D-4915-95DA-2CBB4F7095BF} - C:\Program Files\UltimateBet\UltimateBet.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: UltimateBet - {94148DB5-B42D-4915-95DA-2CBB4F7095BF} - C:\Program Files\UltimateBet\UltimateBet.exe
O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - D:\Program Files\PartyGaming\PartyPoker\RunApp.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - D:\Program Files\PartyGaming\PartyPoker\RunApp.exe
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} (CDownloadCtrl Object) - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_2.3.6.108.cab
O16 - DPF: {48884C41-EFAC-433D-958A-9FADAC41408E} (EGamesPlugin Class) - https://www.e-games.com.my/com/EGamesPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {69EF49E5-FE46-4B92-B5FA-2193AB7A6B8A} (GameLauncher Control) - http://www.acclaim.com/cabs/acclaim_v4.cab
O16 - DPF: {745395C8-D0E1-4227-8586-624CA9A10A8D} (AxisMediaControl Class) - http://jerrykoelman.no-ip.info/activex/AMC.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O16 - DPF: {BE833F39-1E0C-468C-BA70-25AAEE55775E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/sysreqlab.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{5E316904-0FB2-4BCC-A2DE-7656E2E9E45E}: NameServer = 192.168.1.254
O18 - Protocol: bwfile-8876480 - {9462A756-7B47-47BC-8C80-C34B9B80B32B} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\GAPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL,C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O21 - SSODL: msddx - {7C790859-FD4A-4EBE-8C5D-BFC14EEB6385} - C:\WINDOWS\msddx.dll
O21 - SSODL: msqnx - {3EA4FFD3-3E5A-48C0-989F-463FD9D49AAE} - C:\WINDOWS\msqnx.dll
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - D:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - D:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - D:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - D:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
O24 - Desktop Component 0: Privacy Protection - file:///C:\WINDOWS\privacy_danger\index.htm

--
End of file - 9292 bytes

Hope you people could help me


----------



## Devsio (Jul 9, 2007)

Bad news the background is still there after i did a sas scan and deleted everything


----------



## Devsio (Jul 9, 2007)

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 07/09/2007 at 07:06 PM

Application Version : 3.9.1008

Core Rules Database Version : 3266
Trace Rules Database Version: 1277

Scan type : Complete Scan
Total Scan Time : 01:36:02

Memory items scanned : 163
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 6386
Registry threats detected : 23
File items scanned : 43938
File threats detected : 16

Trojan.Net-MSV/VPS-G
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{4118A625-1B64-4ED1-A2E9-76DEC529D2D2}
HKCR\CLSID\{4118A625-1B64-4ED1-A2E9-76DEC529D2D2}
HKCR\CLSID\{4118A625-1B64-4ED1-A2E9-76DEC529D2D2}
HKCR\CLSID\{4118A625-1B64-4ED1-A2E9-76DEC529D2D2}\InprocServer32
HKCR\CLSID\{4118A625-1B64-4ED1-A2E9-76DEC529D2D2}\InprocServer32#ThreadingModel
HKCR\CLSID\{4118A625-1B64-4ED1-A2E9-76DEC529D2D2}\ProgID
HKCR\CLSID\{4118A625-1B64-4ED1-A2E9-76DEC529D2D2}\Programmable
HKCR\CLSID\{4118A625-1B64-4ED1-A2E9-76DEC529D2D2}\TypeLib
HKCR\CLSID\{4118A625-1B64-4ED1-A2E9-76DEC529D2D2}\VersionIndependentProgID
C:\WINDOWS\QNXPLUGIN.DLL

Trojan.Media-Codec
HKU\S-1-5-21-1844237615-583907252-682003330-1001\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser#{0D045BAA-4BD3-4C94-BE8B-21536BD6BD9F}
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\explorer\run#none [ C:\Program Files\Video ActiveX Object\pmsngr.exe ]

Trojan.Security Toolbar
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Menu Start\Online Security Guide.url
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Menu Start\Security Troubleshooting.url

Adware.180solutions/Seekmo
HKCR\AppId\SeekmoTB.DLL
HKCR\AppId\SeekmoTB.DLL#AppID

Unclassified.Oreans32
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\LEGACY_OREANS32
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\LEGACY_OREANS32#NextInstance
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\LEGACY_OREANS32\0000
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\LEGACY_OREANS32\0000#Service
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\LEGACY_OREANS32\0000#Legacy
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\LEGACY_OREANS32\0000#ConfigFlags
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\LEGACY_OREANS32\0000#Class
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\LEGACY_OREANS32\0000#ClassGUID
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\LEGACY_OREANS32\0000#DeviceDesc
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\LEGACY_OREANS32\0000#Capabilities

Desktop Hijacker.AboutYourPrivacy
C:\WINDOWS\privacy_danger\images\capt.gif
C:\WINDOWS\privacy_danger\images\danger.jpg
C:\WINDOWS\privacy_danger\images\down.gif
C:\WINDOWS\privacy_danger\images\spacer.gif
C:\WINDOWS\privacy_danger\images
C:\WINDOWS\privacy_danger\index.htm
C:\WINDOWS\privacy_danger
C:\Documents and Settings\Wesley\Favorieten\Error Cleaner.url
C:\Documents and Settings\Wesley\Favorieten\Privacy Protector.url
C:\Documents and Settings\Wesley\Favorieten\Spyware&Malware Protection.url
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\RENé\LOCAL SETTINGS\TEMP\PRIVACY_DANGER\INDEX.HTM

Browser Hijacker.Favorites
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\WESLEY\FAVORIETEN\ONLINE SECURITY TEST.URL

Desktop Hijacker.AboutYourPrivacy-Installer
C:\WINDOWS\MAIN_UNINSTALLER.EXE


----------



## Devsio (Jul 9, 2007)

combo fix:

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

C:\DOCUME~1\Wesley\BUREAU~1.\internet explorer.lnk
C:\DOCUME~1\Wesley\FAVORI~1.\Error Cleaner.url
C:\DOCUME~1\Wesley\FAVORI~1.\Privacy Protector.url
C:\DOCUME~1\Wesley\FAVORI~1.\Spyware&Malware Protection.url
C:\WINDOWS\dat.txt
C:\WINDOWS\msddx.dll
C:\WINDOWS\msqnx.dll
C:\WINDOWS\privacy_danger
C:\WINDOWS\privacy_danger\images\capt.gif
C:\WINDOWS\privacy_danger\images\danger.jpg
C:\WINDOWS\privacy_danger\images\down.gif
C:\WINDOWS\privacy_danger\images\spacer.gif
C:\WINDOWS\privacy_danger\index.htm
C:\WINDOWS\rs.txt

((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2007-06-09 to 2007-07-09 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

2007-07-09 21:38	51,200	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\nircmd.exe
2007-07-09 16:36 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\APPLIC~1\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2007-07-09 16:35 d--------	C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware
2007-07-09 16:35 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\Wesley\APPLIC~1\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2007-07-09 16:34 d--------	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Wise Installation Wizard
2007-07-09 16:12 d--------	C:\Program Files\Trend Micro
2007-07-09 14:40	95,872	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\AvastSS.scr
2007-07-09 14:40	94,552	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\aswmon2.sys
2007-07-09 14:40	85,952	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\aswmon.sys
2007-07-09 14:40	745,600	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\aswBoot.exe
2007-07-09 14:40	43,176	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\aswTdi.sys
2007-07-09 14:40	26,888	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\aavmker4.sys
2007-07-09 14:40	23,416	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\aswRdr.sys
2007-07-09 11:53 dr-h-----	C:\DOCUME~1\Wesley\Onlangs geopend
2007-06-27 14:17 dr-h-----	C:\DOCUME~1\Wesley\APPLIC~1\SecuROM
2007-06-23 00:59 d--------	C:\Program Files\PMFplay H.264 Decoder
2007-06-19 17:30 d--------	C:\Program Files\EPN werkboek-i
2007-06-13 15:56	25,544	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\hamachi.sys
2007-06-13 15:56 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\Wesley\APPLIC~1\Hamachi
2007-06-11 23:22 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\Wesley\APPLIC~1\Moyea
2007-06-11 12:34 d--------	C:\Program Files\UltimateBet
2007-06-10 22:48	1,024	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\PDF2TIFF.DAT
2007-06-10 22:48 d--------	C:\Program Files\PDF Extract TIFF v2.0
2007-06-09 11:56 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\Wesley\APPLIC~1\Ventrilo

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

2007-07-09 13:35:20	--------	d-----w	C:\DOCUME~1\Wesley\APPLIC~1\Orbit
2007-07-09 01:19:59	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Hitman Pro
2007-07-09 00:38:36	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor
2007-07-08 15:46:58	--------	d-----w	C:\DOCUME~1\Wesley\APPLIC~1\Newsbin
2007-07-07 18:27:28	--------	d-----w	C:\DOCUME~1\Wesley\APPLIC~1\uTorrent
2007-07-07 15:23:49	--------	d--h--w	C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information
2007-06-29 16:35:13	--------	d-----w	C:\DOCUME~1\Wesley\APPLIC~1\Atari
2007-06-20 10:54:26	--------	d-----w	C:\DOCUME~1\Wesley\APPLIC~1\LimeWire
2007-06-20 10:51:22	--------	d-----w	C:\DOCUME~1\Wesley\APPLIC~1\Xfire
2007-06-15 12:46:27	108,144	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\CmdLineExt.dll
2007-06-10 14:18:34	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Blizzard Entertainment
2007-06-08 21:56:42	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\PPF Installer
2007-06-08 21:23:45	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Microsoft Games
2007-06-01 14:55:08	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\FableTLCMod
2007-05-28 12:23:20	--------	d-----w	C:\DOCUME~1\Wesley\APPLIC~1\IGN_DLM
2007-05-28 11:45:39	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Download Manager
2007-05-26 20:37:53	--------	d-----w	C:\DOCUME~1\Wesley\APPLIC~1\VoipBuster
2007-05-16 15:31:05	683,520	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetcomm.dll
2007-05-16 14:14:03	502,368	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\amon.sys
2007-05-16 14:14:03	274,432	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\imon.dll
2007-05-11 01:08:34	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Microsoft CAPICOM 2.1.0.2
2007-05-10 22:12:48	43,520	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\libusb0.dll
2007-05-10 22:12:48	28,672	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\libusb0.sys
2007-05-09 15:18:23	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\TopDesk
2007-05-01 13:18:22	34,308	----a-w	C:\BASSMOD.DLL
2007-04-29 07:09:40	262,144	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wrap_oal.dll
2007-04-29 07:09:39	86,016	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\OpenAL32.dll
2007-04-28 16:19:39	86,900	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfc013.dat
2007-04-28 16:19:39	480,558	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfh013.dat
2007-04-25 14:22:52	144,896	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\schannel.dll
2007-04-18 16:15:26	2,854,400	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\msi.dll
2007-04-17 17:43:03	664	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3d9caps.dat
2007-04-16 20:47:36	33,624	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wups.dll
2007-04-16 20:45:54	1,710,936	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuaueng.dll
2007-04-16 20:45:48	549,720	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuapi.dll
2007-04-16 20:45:42	325,976	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wucltui.dll
2007-04-16 20:45:36	203,096	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuweb.dll
2007-04-16 20:45:28	92,504	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\cdm.dll
2007-04-16 20:45:20	53,080	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
2007-04-16 20:45:20	43,352	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wups2.dll
2007-04-16 20:44:20	271,224	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\mucltui.dll
2007-04-16 20:44:18	208,248	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\muweb.dll
2006-06-09 19:56:46	56	--sh--r	C:\WINDOWS\system32\86EEEA1DCF.sys
2005-06-22 06:37:42	45,568	--sha-r	C:\WINDOWS\system32\cygz.dll

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{000123B4-9B42-4900-B3F7-F4B073EFC214}]
2006-12-15 12:34	110592	--a------	D:\Program Files\Orbitdownloader\orbitcth.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}]
2006-12-18 05:16	59032	--a------	C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{1A0AADCD-3A72-4b5f-900F-E3BB5A838E2A}]
2006-11-05 17:44	548992	-ra------	C:\PROGRA~1\MACROG~1\SWEETI~1\toolbar.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F}]
2005-05-31 02:04	853672	--a------	C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{6F282B65-56BF-4BD1-A8B2-A4449A05863D}]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43}]
2007-03-14 03:43	501400	--a------	C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7}]
2007-01-20 00:55	2403392	-ra------	c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"avast!"="D:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe" [2007-04-30 17:42]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"ctfmon.exe"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe" [2004-08-04 01:03]
"SUPERAntiSpyware"="C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe" [2007-06-21 14:06]

[HKEY_USERS\.default\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\runonce]
"nlsf"=cmd.exe /C move /Y "%SystemRoot%\System32\syssetub.dll" "%SystemRoot%\System32\syssetup.dll"
"nlhr"=RunDll32.exe %SystemRoot%\System32\AdvPack.Dll,LaunchINFSection %SystemRoot%\inf\nlite.inf,C
"tscuninstall"=%systemroot%\system32\tscupgrd.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"DisableStatusMessages"=1 (0x1)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\explorer]
"NoDesktopCleanupWizard"=1 (0x1)
"ForceClassicControlPanel"=1 (0x1)

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\explorer]
"NoSMHelp"=1 (0x1)

[HKEY_USERS\.default\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\explorer]
"NoSMHelp"=1 (0x1)

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\internet explorer\desktop\components\0]
Source= file:///C:\WINDOWS\privacy_danger\index.htm
FriendlyName= Privacy Protection

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\ShellExecuteHooks]
"{5AE067D3-9AFB-48E0-853A-EBB7F4A000DA}"="C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASSEH.DLL" [2006-12-20 13:55]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\!SASWinLogon] 
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll 2007-04-19 13:41 294912 C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\windows]
"appinit_dlls"=C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL,C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\safeboot\minimal\sdauxservice]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\safeboot\minimal\sdcoreservice]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Menu Start^Programma's^Opstarten^Adobe Reader Snelle start.lnk]
path=C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Menu Start\Programma's\Opstarten\Adobe Reader Snelle start.lnk
backup=C:\WINDOWS\pss\Adobe Reader Snelle start.lnkCommon Startup

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Menu Start^Programma's^Opstarten^Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk]
path=C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Menu Start\Programma's\Opstarten\Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk
backup=C:\WINDOWS\pss\Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnkCommon Startup

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Menu Start^Programma's^Opstarten^Nintendo Wi-Fi USB Connector registratiesoftware uitvoeren.lnk]
path=C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Menu Start\Programma's\Opstarten\Nintendo Wi-Fi USB Connector registratiesoftware uitvoeren.lnk
backup=C:\WINDOWS\pss\Nintendo Wi-Fi USB Connector registratiesoftware uitvoeren.lnkCommon Startup

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^Wesley^Menu Start^Programma's^Opstarten^hamachi.lnk]
path=C:\Documents and Settings\Wesley\Menu Start\Programma's\Opstarten\hamachi.lnk
backup=C:\WINDOWS\pss\hamachi.lnkStartup

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^Wesley^Menu Start^Programma's^Opstarten^RollerCoaster Tycoon 3 Registration.lnk]
path=C:\Documents and Settings\Wesley\Menu Start\Programma's\Opstarten\RollerCoaster Tycoon 3 Registration.lnk
backup=C:\WINDOWS\pss\RollerCoaster Tycoon 3 Registration.lnkStartup

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^Wesley^Menu Start^Programma's^Opstarten^TMF Music Messenger.lnk]
path=C:\Documents and Settings\Wesley\Menu Start\Programma's\Opstarten\TMF Music Messenger.lnk
backup=C:\WINDOWS\pss\TMF Music Messenger.lnkStartup

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^Wesley^Menu Start^Programma's^Opstarten^Xfire.lnk]
path=C:\Documents and Settings\Wesley\Menu Start\Programma's\Opstarten\Xfire.lnk
backup=C:\WINDOWS\pss\Xfire.lnkStartup

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}]
"C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Copperhead]
C:\Program Files\Razer\Copperhead\razerhid.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\CTFMON.EXE]
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\DAEMON Tools]
"D:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools\daemon.exe" -lang 1033

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Google Desktop Search]
"C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\igndlm.exe]
C:\Program Files\Download Manager\DLM.exe /windowsstart /startifwork

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\ISUSPM Startup]
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\ISUSScheduler]
"C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\iTunesHelper]
"D:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\KernelFaultCheck]
%systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\LClock]
C:\Program Files\LClock\LClock.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\LDM]
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LogitechDesktopMessenger.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\LogitechVideoRepair]
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\ISStart.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\LogitechVideoTray]
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\LogiTray.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\MessengerPlus3]
"D:\Program Files\MessengerPlus! 3\MsgPlus.exe"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\msnmsgr]
"C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\NeroFilterCheck]
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\nod32kui]
"C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32kui.exe" /WAITSERVICE

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\NvCplDaemon]
RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\NvMediaCenter]
RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NVMCTRAY.DLL,NvTaskbarInit

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\nwiz]
nwiz.exe /install

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\PSPHost]
"D:\Program Files\PSPHost\psphost.exe"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\PSPVideo9]
C:\Program Files\pspvideo9\pspVideo9.exe -t

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\QuickTime Task]
"C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\RemoveWGA]
D:\RemoveWGA.exe -startup

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\SunJavaUpdateSched]
"C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\swg]
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\TopDesk]
C:\Program Files\TopDesk\topdesk.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\UserFaultCheck]
%systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -u

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\WinampAgent]
D:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\services]
"WMPNetworkSvc"=3 (0x3)
"WinVNC4"=2 (0x2)
"svcWRSSSDK"=2 (0x2)
"StarWindService"=2 (0x2)
"sdCoreService"=3 (0x3)
"sdAuxService"=3 (0x3)
"PDSched"=2 (0x2)
"PDEngine"=3 (0x3)
"ose"=3 (0x3)
"NVSvc"=2 (0x2)
"NOD32krn"=2 (0x2)
"nlsvc"=2 (0x2)
"NBService"=3 (0x3)
"mySQLv50"=2 (0x2)
"MySQL51"=2 (0x2)
"MySQL5"=2 (0x2)
"MDM"=2 (0x2)
"Macromedia Licensing Service"=3 (0x3)
"iPod Service"=3 (0x3)
"IDriverT"=3 (0x3)
"gusvc"=3 (0x3)
"GoogleDesktopManager"=3 (0x3)
"Boonty Games"=3 (0x3)
"BlueSoleil Hid Service"=2 (0x2)
"Apache2.2"=2 (0x2)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\svchost]
LocalService	WebClient LmHosts SSDPSRV

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\active setup\installed components\{0C48427A-0F43-0DAD-0003-030204010204}
C:\WINDOWS\Windoz33.exe /1

Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
2007-06-29 06:17:00 C:\WINDOWS\tasks\AppleSoftwareUpdate.job

**************************************************************************

catchme 0.3.915 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2007-07-09 21:43:34
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 NTFS

scanning hidden processes ...

scanning hidden autostart entries ...

scanning hidden files ...

**************************************************************************

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet004\Services\MySQL5]
"ImagePath"="\"D:\Program Files\MySQL\MySQL Server 5.0\bin\mysqld-nt\" --defaults-file=\"D:\Program Files\MySQL\MySQL Server 5.0\my.ini\" MySQL5"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet004\Services\MySQL51]
"ImagePath"="\"D:\Program Files\MySQL\MySQL Server 5.0\bin\mysqld-nt\" --defaults-file=\"D:\Program Files\MySQL\MySQL Server 5.0\my.ini\" MySQL51"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet004\Services\mySQLv50]
"ImagePath"="\"D:\Program Files\MySQL\MySQL Server 5.0\bin\mysqld-nt\" --defaults-file=\"D:\Program Files\MySQL\MySQL Server 5.0\my.ini\" mySQLv50"

Completion time: 2007-07-09 21:44:46
C:\ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt ... 2007-07-09 21:44

--- E O F ---


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Post a new hijack log, you certainly got most of it


----------



## Devsio (Jul 9, 2007)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 22:35:44, on 9-7-2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
D:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
D:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
D:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
D:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
D:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\devldr32.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://softwarereferral.com/jump.php?wmid=6010&mid=MjI6Ojg5&lid=2
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = Koppelingen
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: SweetIM For Internet Explorer - {BC4FFE41-DE9F-46fa-B455-AAD49B9F9938} - C:\Program Files\Macrogaming\SweetIMBarForIE\toolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Octh Class - {000123B4-9B42-4900-B3F7-F4B073EFC214} - D:\Program Files\Orbitdownloader\orbitcth.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SWEETIE - {1A0AADCD-3A72-4b5f-900F-E3BB5A838E2A} - C:\PROGRA~1\MACROG~1\SWEETI~1\toolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {6F282B65-56BF-4BD1-A8B2-A4449A05863D} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O3 - Toolbar: SweetIM For Internet Explorer - {BC4FFE41-DE9F-46fa-B455-AAD49B9F9938} - C:\Program Files\Macrogaming\SweetIMBarForIE\toolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] D:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Lokale service')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [nlsf] cmd.exe /C move /Y "%SystemRoot%\System32\syssetub.dll" "%SystemRoot%\System32\syssetup.dll" (User 'Lokale service')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [tscuninstall] %systemroot%\system32\tscupgrd.exe (User 'Lokale service')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Netwerkservice')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [nlsf] cmd.exe /C move /Y "%SystemRoot%\System32\syssetub.dll" "%SystemRoot%\System32\syssetup.dll" (User 'Netwerkservice')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\RunOnce: [nlsf] cmd.exe /C move /Y "%SystemRoot%\System32\syssetub.dll" "%SystemRoot%\System32\syssetup.dll" (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [nlsf] cmd.exe /C move /Y "%SystemRoot%\System32\syssetub.dll" "%SystemRoot%\System32\syssetup.dll" (User 'Default user')
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download All by Gigaget - D:\Program Files\Giganology\Gigaget\getallurl.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download all by Orbit - res://D:\Program Files\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/202
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download by Gigaget - D:\Program Files\Giganology\Gigaget\geturl.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download by Orbit - res://D:\Program Files\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/201
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download selected by Orbit - res://D:\Program Files\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/203
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Grab video by Orbit - res://D:\Program Files\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/204
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xporteren naar Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {1A93C934-025B-4c3a-B38E-9654A7003239} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: GamesBar - {1A93C934-025B-4c3a-B38E-9654A7003239} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~2\tools\iesdpb.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Onderzoek - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: UltimateBet - {94148DB5-B42D-4915-95DA-2CBB4F7095BF} - C:\Program Files\UltimateBet\UltimateBet.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: UltimateBet - {94148DB5-B42D-4915-95DA-2CBB4F7095BF} - C:\Program Files\UltimateBet\UltimateBet.exe
O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - D:\Program Files\PartyGaming\PartyPoker\RunApp.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - D:\Program Files\PartyGaming\PartyPoker\RunApp.exe
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} (CDownloadCtrl Object) - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_2.3.6.108.cab
O16 - DPF: {48884C41-EFAC-433D-958A-9FADAC41408E} (EGamesPlugin Class) - https://www.e-games.com.my/com/EGamesPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {69EF49E5-FE46-4B92-B5FA-2193AB7A6B8A} (GameLauncher Control) - http://www.acclaim.com/cabs/acclaim_v4.cab
O16 - DPF: {745395C8-D0E1-4227-8586-624CA9A10A8D} (AxisMediaControl Class) - http://jerrykoelman.no-ip.info/activex/AMC.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O16 - DPF: {BE833F39-1E0C-468C-BA70-25AAEE55775E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/sysreqlab.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{5E316904-0FB2-4BCC-A2DE-7656E2E9E45E}: NameServer = 192.168.1.254
O18 - Protocol: bwfile-8876480 - {9462A756-7B47-47BC-8C80-C34B9B80B32B} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\GAPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL,C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - D:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - D:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - D:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - D:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
O23 - Service: Indexing Service (CiSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe (file missing)
O24 - Desktop Component 0: Privacy Protection - file:///C:\WINDOWS\privacy_danger\index.htm

--
End of file - 9327 bytes

There you go


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

You may want to print this or save it to notepad as we will go to safe mode.

Fix these with HiJackThis  mark them, close IE, click fix checked

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {6F282B65-56BF-4BD1-A8B2-A4449A05863D} - (no file)

O24 - Desktop Component 0: Privacy Protection - file:///C:\WINDOWS\privacy_danger\index.htm

START  RUN  type in %temp% - OK - Edit  Select all  File  Delete

Delete everything in the C:\Windows\Temp folder or C:\WINNT\temp

Not all temp files will delete and that is normal
Empty the recycle bin
Boot and post a new hijack log from normal NOT safe mode

*Please give feedback on what worked/didnt work and the current status of your system*


----------



## Devsio (Jul 9, 2007)

I dont see the red background anymore  
Thank you so much :up: 

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 23:01:05, on 9-7-2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
D:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
D:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
D:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
D:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
D:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\devldr32.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://softwarereferral.com/jump.php?wmid=6010&mid=MjI6Ojg5&lid=2
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = Koppelingen
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: SweetIM For Internet Explorer - {BC4FFE41-DE9F-46fa-B455-AAD49B9F9938} - C:\Program Files\Macrogaming\SweetIMBarForIE\toolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Octh Class - {000123B4-9B42-4900-B3F7-F4B073EFC214} - D:\Program Files\Orbitdownloader\orbitcth.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SWEETIE - {1A0AADCD-3A72-4b5f-900F-E3BB5A838E2A} - C:\PROGRA~1\MACROG~1\SWEETI~1\toolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O3 - Toolbar: SweetIM For Internet Explorer - {BC4FFE41-DE9F-46fa-B455-AAD49B9F9938} - C:\Program Files\Macrogaming\SweetIMBarForIE\toolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] D:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Lokale service')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [nlsf] cmd.exe /C move /Y "%SystemRoot%\System32\syssetub.dll" "%SystemRoot%\System32\syssetup.dll" (User 'Lokale service')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [tscuninstall] %systemroot%\system32\tscupgrd.exe (User 'Lokale service')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Netwerkservice')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [nlsf] cmd.exe /C move /Y "%SystemRoot%\System32\syssetub.dll" "%SystemRoot%\System32\syssetup.dll" (User 'Netwerkservice')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\RunOnce: [nlsf] cmd.exe /C move /Y "%SystemRoot%\System32\syssetub.dll" "%SystemRoot%\System32\syssetup.dll" (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [nlsf] cmd.exe /C move /Y "%SystemRoot%\System32\syssetub.dll" "%SystemRoot%\System32\syssetup.dll" (User 'Default user')
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download All by Gigaget - D:\Program Files\Giganology\Gigaget\getallurl.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download all by Orbit - res://D:\Program Files\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/202
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download by Gigaget - D:\Program Files\Giganology\Gigaget\geturl.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download by Orbit - res://D:\Program Files\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/201
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download selected by Orbit - res://D:\Program Files\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/203
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Grab video by Orbit - res://D:\Program Files\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/204
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xporteren naar Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {1A93C934-025B-4c3a-B38E-9654A7003239} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: GamesBar - {1A93C934-025B-4c3a-B38E-9654A7003239} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~2\tools\iesdpb.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Onderzoek - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: UltimateBet - {94148DB5-B42D-4915-95DA-2CBB4F7095BF} - C:\Program Files\UltimateBet\UltimateBet.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: UltimateBet - {94148DB5-B42D-4915-95DA-2CBB4F7095BF} - C:\Program Files\UltimateBet\UltimateBet.exe
O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - D:\Program Files\PartyGaming\PartyPoker\RunApp.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - D:\Program Files\PartyGaming\PartyPoker\RunApp.exe
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} (CDownloadCtrl Object) - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_2.3.6.108.cab
O16 - DPF: {48884C41-EFAC-433D-958A-9FADAC41408E} (EGamesPlugin Class) - https://www.e-games.com.my/com/EGamesPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {69EF49E5-FE46-4B92-B5FA-2193AB7A6B8A} (GameLauncher Control) - http://www.acclaim.com/cabs/acclaim_v4.cab
O16 - DPF: {745395C8-D0E1-4227-8586-624CA9A10A8D} (AxisMediaControl Class) - http://jerrykoelman.no-ip.info/activex/AMC.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O16 - DPF: {BE833F39-1E0C-468C-BA70-25AAEE55775E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/sysreqlab.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{5E316904-0FB2-4BCC-A2DE-7656E2E9E45E}: NameServer = 192.168.1.254
O18 - Protocol: bwfile-8876480 - {9462A756-7B47-47BC-8C80-C34B9B80B32B} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\GAPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL,C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - D:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - D:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - D:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - D:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
O23 - Service: Indexing Service (CiSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 9065 bytes


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Make sure this folder is gone

C:\WINDOWS\privacy_danger

Clean








If you feel its is fixed mark it solved via Thread Tools above

Turn off restore points, boot, turn them back on  heres how

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001111912274039?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam

This clears infected restore points and sets a new, clean one.


----------



## Devsio (Jul 9, 2007)

Yup its gone
Thank you very much.

BTW how do you know which things to delete?


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Experience and as you did, use the right tools


----------

